# Converting 90 gallon Rainbowfish tank to a Discus tank...What would you do?



## ngrubich (Nov 29, 2011)

I would keep the tank the same. I would wait and see how the discus like the setup as-is, then think about doing something else with it.

You could always add a HOB filter or make a spray bar for your canister filter. In my experience, discus don't really like a lot of flow.


----------



## du3ce (Jan 26, 2013)

depending on what kind of discus u get discus will start peppering if u have a dark substrate or background


----------



## ngrubich (Nov 29, 2011)

I don't think that would be too big of an issue if the carpeting plant grew in fully. 

But yea, I agree that depending on the type of discus you get, you may or may not get some peppering regardless. If I recall correctly, if the discus has pigeon blood bloodlines, it will show some signs of peppering. I've read some people saying that the substrate color is more important than a background color, and vice versa.


----------



## JEden8 (Jan 5, 2011)

ngrubich said:


> I would keep the tank the same. I would wait and see how the discus like the setup as-is, then think about doing something else with it.
> 
> You could always add a HOB filter or make a spray bar for your canister filter. In my experience, discus don't really like a lot of flow.


I was thinking about moving all the driftwood and rocks in towards the center so they are all closer to kind of create an "island" look. Use some of the existing substrate around that and then use white sand completely around everything. I have a couple other ideas but I just don't know how they would look. I'm going to draw some stuff up here at some point.

I moved the spray bar onto the side of the tank so it is horizontal with the tank instead of vertical and the flow seems to be much better. I have the Rena XP3 on there now and was thinking about adding the XP1 that I have on my 27 gallon cube and use that to run either my c02 or my UV sterilizer. Would this add enough more water circulation or is it still better to run with a 50 gallon (or so) HOB filter to help create more surface agitation?



du3ce said:


> depending on what kind of discus u get discus will start peppering if u have a dark substrate or background


I'm looking to get rid of the black substrate and do at least some white sand at least in the front of it. Basically wherever the glosso is would be white sand. I just purchased and hooked up my Current LED+ light and I don't think it's even going to be close to grow that but am fine either way. Having a little bit of black substrate in the back half or just in the center that is mostly covered by plants, will that still cause peppering?



ngrubich said:


> I don't think that would be too big of an issue if the carpeting plant grew in fully.
> 
> But yea, I agree that depending on the type of discus you get, you may or may not get some peppering regardless. If I recall correctly, if the discus has pigeon blood bloodlines, it will show some signs of peppering. I've read some people saying that the substrate color is more important than a background color, and vice versa.


I'm doing some testing with the new light to see if the glosso continues to grow. If it doesn't, then I'll be adding sand in at some point. So is blue the best background color for Discus tanks or just leaving it clear?


----------



## JEden8 (Jan 5, 2011)

So here is idea #1 for changing the substrate up a bit. Placing sand in the front and leaving the black substrate in the back for planting and painting the back glass blue.



My other idea I'm having problems creating a visual of it. Basically the idea is to move all the driftwood in towards the center creating openings in the sides and filling everything with sand except for around the driftwood. Any opinons are greatly appreciated!


----------



## ngrubich (Nov 29, 2011)

I think the original setup and the one you drew both look pretty nice. I don't think the island thing will work too well (at least the way I'm thinking it would look) as you'd just have the discus circling around the driftwood the whole time. 
I've gotten mixed ideas when I read about both sides of the "blue vs. no background" and you'd probably get the same answers here. Some people like blue better, some like no background provided that there isn't anything dark on the wall behind the tank.


----------



## Jester946 (Mar 30, 2013)

JEden8 said:


> So here are my tank specs:
> 
> 
> *Tank Specs:*
> I'm going to be purchasing the Current LED+ 48" light fixture sometime here soon to replace my T5HO's.


Why would you go down so far in PAR?


----------



## du3ce (Jan 26, 2013)

discus dont really like intense lighting


----------

